# Top 5 largest beetles of North America?



## bugmankeith (Sep 15, 2010)

What are the top 5 largest beetles of North America? All I can find are top 5 in the world, none of which in North America. By me the largest beetle I see is the Prionus Beetle which is pretty large and long, but not very heavy.


----------



## What (Sep 16, 2010)

The largest beetles in the US probably are(in no particular order but the first)
Megasoma vogti
Dynastes granti and tityus
Strategus
Xylorcytes
D. hoverei
P. scalator
+ various stags Im not familiar with.


----------

